# DR/DP & Brain fog caused by Asperger syndrome.



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

Im in the middle of being tested for Asperger syndrome. The doc who's sorting me out beleives the DR/DP and brain fog are symptoms of Asperger syndrome. So I just wanted to let you all know they you could be cuckoo too :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, I guess they could be related, like they "could" be related to any disorder. Or the doc's taking the term "depersonalization" too literally.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Revsarah said:


> Yeah, I guess they could be related, like they "could" be related to any disorder. Or the doc's taking the term "depersonalization" too literally.


I am with Revsarah and have some skepticism here. Floating Tears, how long have you experienced your symptoms? Was there a sudden onset, a drug-induced onset, when did these symptoms begin for you. In my undestanding Asperger's (something like "high functioning autism") would sort of be part and parcel of your entire personality and has to do more with an ability or inability to interact with the world in social situations, being unable to interpret normal social cues, etc. ... and is far more than that.

What led the doctor to this idea?

Curious as to the follow up on your tests.

Best,
D


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

Erm... Dreamer *Blushes*... It's me Darren... you know the guy who gave you a hard time for about a year or so :roll:

Anyhow.... :|

As you may remember I've had these symptoms all my life... it was only when brain fog reach a peak where I noticed a difference in reality... then I seeked help about it. I beleive the part where I find social interaction diffecult relates to me (as you already know) not to give myself excuses, but to give you an idea of what I mean. I tend to laught at times where I should cry or show a difference emotion... I laught because it makes me smile to myself that I don't know which emotions to display... which muscles in my face to alter... I tend to have a pause before I change my body language. Im also dyslexic which i "think" is on the autism spectrum.

My doctor passed me onto to another guy... I can't spell what his job is because I dont recall how it sounds... it's the type who give you meds rather then support.

Im going to see them again this 7th of Dec.

Im also curious about it as well so I have no reason to act like a clown again.


----------

